# my vers of a lil demon



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks great so far, Azazel (and it does look like you got an awesome deal on those skeletons.) Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Wings? Wings need an extended breast bone to triangulate the chest/wing muscles to for leverage to flap those wings, like a pteradactyl has. It is their second most remarkable feature of their skeleton, the first being their long pointy head in my opinion, although their "finger" wings are pretty amazing too.
Ignore me I'm just showing off the one or two things I might know, hahahah!
Of course your critter doesn't need an extended breast bone because it's a myth, a creation, something wild and fun and if it existed, maybe it would only fly like a penguin....duz


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

He looks great so far. Especially cool that you used bones for the wings and horns.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

i really likey so far...I bought 2 of the 3 foot walgreens skeles hoping to do something like this for 2011...never got around to it. Will be watching to see how yours turn out!!

dK


----------



## Zombie Sniper (May 14, 2011)

Very cool looking demon so far.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

ok been a wile on bob here we have tried so many different wings on him but all where so heavy they hung wrong from weight but i still wonted it to keep strenght so i was inspired by allen hobbs meat hook from plastic hangers sorry forgot to take pics of the build prosse on it but if you need to know how msg me an i will take pics of a nother one i build cassie 7 thank you again for the hands changed it a lill bit where you did your corsping i used heat shrink tubing on the corsping part an then air brushed it i think he is the best lil demon on the block sry it is not letting post pics right now crazy comp


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

sry pics wont post right


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

going to try this one more time


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

wooo hoooo got to post the pics tell me if you like it an comments or help is welcome


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

That is ******* sick!!!!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

i hop that means you like it


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

hell yeah i love it!!!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

well thank you 
lot of the credit need to go to cassie 7 i just used her ider an changed it a lil an allen hobbs for make those meat hooks an making of how to make him light but strong wings


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

really like to overall design...now i'm going to have to take a look at cassie7's post and allen hobbs's post to see what you mean. Overall, great looking prop!!

dK


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

cassie 7 built a ver of this with a blockie an allens post is a meat hook made from plastic coat hangers an it inspired me to think to use plastic hangers so i could bend an mold them an even weld them together i am making a second one an am going to take some pics this time of the build steps


----------

